# Reasurance please. low hcg levels



## Chelley

Hi everyone, 

well today I got a BFP, Hurray!!  Our first ever since this IF journey began 7 years ago.

But the joy was short lived as my hcg level was only 57 and I tested 2 days late as I was away and unable to do it on Monday.  Has anyone else had such a low level and gone on to have a successful pregnancy.  I have tried a few links on the internet but the levels seem to vary a lot and it's not clear if those people went on to have a baby.

Any reassurance from anyone, as my clinic AV, has told me to test again in a week and I think I might have a nervous breakdown before then.  the 2ww is bad enough, but 3ww, is just not fair is it?

Cheers
Michelle
x x


----------



## onelasttime

Hi Chelley,

Ellie on the Reprofit thread (Czech Republic) had an hcg of 27 a couple of weeks ago and was feeling the same way as you. She has since gone on to have a positive blood test and scan and I think the advice she got was the number didn't matter so much as long as it doubles every day (I've since read something that it doubles every 31 hours). 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you - stay positive. When are you having the next test?

SJ


----------



## safarigirl

Hi MIchelle
Why dont you re-test in 48 hours, the thing about betas is that they vary enormously, and it is more important that they double (or go up at least 60%) in 48 hours.  If your beta is marching upwards that is a good sign.  It will also be able to make sense of your numbers than if you leave it for a week ...

If you look at beta tables you will see that there is a huge difference in beta's - i have heard of people with twins with beta's under 50 .... so although it is considered "low", what is more important is that it moves upwards.

The two week wait board has a link to beta's and if you go to ivfconnections.com and click on pregnancy, they have a forum dedicated to low betas with loads of success stories, but also dont freak yourself out with too much internet surfing (this is coming from my own experience) as you will also read negative stories, and this can be really difficult.

Wishing you lots of luck for your repeat beta


----------



## Fidget

Oh Michelle hun

 I wanna dance and celebrate but as you know I had a low reading like this last year so will just do a little  and send you some      and   in the hope yours goes up properly and the right way and that its just late implantation as the girls said it happens all the time!

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Chelley

Thanks so much girls for the advice, I know really that it needs to just go up, but I guess what is freaking me out is that I tested late anyway, so god knows what it would have been on Monday when I was supposed to test.

I think that I will ring the clinic tomorrow and ask for another Beta test on Friday at least that way I will know if things are going in the right direction.

Thanks again, I know you all understand and it helps a lot to get reassurance from you ladies.

Love

Michelle
x x


----------



## safarigirl

Michelle, good luck for another test on friday, i think this will give you loads more information to go on ....


----------



## Ms Minerva

Michelle,

My DD was the result of a low beta, hcg 48 14dp3dt. Good luck!

Jules


----------



## Womb with a View

Hi Michelle.  Wish I could celebrate for you but I am hoping and praying that Friday will bring a lovely surprise for you.  As Safarigirl says, it's not so much the level (anything above 25 is a positive my clinic told me yesterday) but that it doubles as Safarigirl says.  It may well be a late implanter.  I've had 2 low-positives but they are 25 and 17 and never got above that.....yours is higher so hang in there, tomorrow will be here soon enough.

Good luck Michelle and I hope you will be celebrating tomorrow.  x


----------



## three_stars

Hang in there Michele,  57 is not so bad at all.  You will need to check in 2 days then maybe in 4 days- should increase doubling every 2-3 days.  My last BFP was only 12 on day 14 - sadly it all ended in m/c after 7 ww and it was very hard so I do not wish this on you at all.  But in my case I had a bad lining from the start.  My heart goes out to you at this time of waiting but I have to believe it will all turn out ok for you!

It may however be worth speaking to your clinic about doing a progesterone test to make sure you are getting enough, otherwise this may need to be increased.  ALso you may consider doing HCG 1500 shots ( pregnyl) to help with the pregnancy- speak to you DR about this.
Someone referred me to one site that gave me lots of encouraging stories on lower beta levels that produced healthy babes.  the site was misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com.  I was amazed by a few of the stories there, not all about low betas though.

fingers crossed double for you!
Bonnie / b123


/links


----------



## Chelley

Hi Girls,

Thanks so much for all your support and advice, honestly this site amazes me constantly with the amount of people who will give their time to support a complete stranger in distress and I love you all for it.

Unfortunately, I have bad news my levels have dropped off and I have been told I had an early miscarraige (glad they said that because I hate that term bio-chemical pregnancy).  We are obviously devastated.    The highs and lows of this journey are sometimes too painful to describe and I hope and pray that we find the strength to have another go, but at the moment, we will just take a little break and pick ourselves up.  

Thanks again girls and lots of good luck to all of you in your journeys.

Love
Michelle
x x x


----------



## safarigirl

Aaaaaah MIchelle i am so so sorry that it didnt work out this time, i really know how hard the wait is and to get such bad news ... sending you lots of hugs and energy ... 
Take however much time out you need to heal and to just be with your DP.  It is a painful journey a miscarriage, and you do need some time to grieve for your loss ... remember we are always here to support you whatever stage of the journey you are on ...


----------



## Womb with a View

Dearest Michelle.  I am so sorry hun    It hurts, I know.  Most of us have been there and know exactly what you're feeling.  Really upset for you.  

Time out, to rest and grieve, is a good thing.  Just look after yourselves, be kind to yourselves and, if you can, forget about the fertility rollercoaster for a while.

Sending lots of hugs and healing light.  xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Michelle

I just wanted to post to say how sorry i was to read your news

there simply are no words

just know that we are al thinking of you sweetie

Sending a big  to you and dh

Love Emxx


----------



## Fidget

Awww Michelle I so didnt want to be reading that   

  

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## coconutkym

hi so sorry 4 u. i have just been thru the same myself.

i have read a bit more and essentially the embie implants but then fails the thrive which could be a chromosone problem with embie or that yr bdy sees it as foreign.in other words there could be an immune issue, whjich is what i have tackled recently. i have an underactive thyroid and other monor immune quirks, which blood tests now show mean that i have a variety of anti bodies. research suggets that these can cause miscarriage and implantation failure. 

i would suggets that if u have any immune issues  at all that these are investigated by blood tests b4 u try again. there is alink to immunology invests on starting out on FF. seems that such probs can be treated by steroids just b4 tx and in 1st 3 months after tx

best wishes


----------



## Chelley

Hi kym,

Sorry for the delay in replying, I have been having a break from the boards and also have been away for work, so only just seen your reply.

Sorry that you have just been through the same thing darling, it's so awful there are no words to describe it really is there?  So near yet so far, but I am trying to take some positive from the thought that we never had a positive before and that at least this time we had implantation.

I hope you don't mind me asking, but am I right in thinking that you are also having a donor egg cycle?  How many have you had so far?  This was our first and no one has even suggested that there could be anything wrong with immune issues, just that we were unlucky and that it is common to have an early miscarraige as most women wouldn't even know about it.

I think that I will check out the immune links that you mentioned and see what tests I could mention to my clinic.

What kind of tests are you having and what leads them to believe that it was immune problems and not just unlucky?  

Michelle


----------



## coconutkym

chelley

i have had 1 cycle with donor eggs as mine are too old.  

never really thought about immune issues until something i read of FF said underactive thyroid can be caused by anti bodies. then i remembered an arthritis type episode i had which went away completely. i now realisise this was lupus type episode. 

i have posted on immunology investigation on starting out as to the tyep of immune diesases that might mean there are antibodies causing chem pg and m/c's 

please see this as it might mean that its worth loooking into this b4 trying again. i even got my gp to do the basic blood tests on NHS by telling hime  what i wanted.

best wishes


----------

